# Homemade tea tree toner



## macupjunkie (Jun 5, 2008)

So there's been quite a bit of raving about LUSH's tea tree toner so I looked it up on their site, and these are the ingredients.

_Tea Tree Water (Melaleuca alternifolia), Grapefruit Water (Citrus grandis), Juniperberry Water (Juniperus communis), *Limonene, Perfume, Methylparaben. _

So I don't care for the grapefruit, can't I just make my own tea tree toner with tea tree oil and water? For those of you who regularly use tea tree oil, you'd know of its drying effects, so what ratio would you recommend for an everyday refreshing toner?


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 5, 2008)

You probably could. the other ingredients are due to those being preservatives and scent. i wouldnt know of a gould combination though


----------



## macupjunkie (Jun 6, 2008)

Either way, I'm gonna go get some tea tree oil soon and I'll try it out but I'm still looking forward to everyone's sugguestions. Also is there a difference between the oil and water (where can I buy tea tree water because I only ever see oil being sold)


----------



## laurie_lu (Jun 6, 2008)

The water will seperate from the Tea Tree Oil. Oil and water repell each other.

You could put a cotton ball over the Tea Tree oil bottle opening and tip it over quickly. Then add several drops of water to the cotton ball and then wipe over your face. I do this occasionally if my entire face needs it.

Otherwise I spot treat with a full strength with a Qtip.


----------



## pure25honey (Jun 7, 2008)

I put tea tree oil on my pimples but it is waaaaay too drying for my whole face. If you find a good combo let us know.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 7, 2008)

hmm. if you want to mix water and essential oil, you need a product.

i don't know the translation, in french it's called "solubol" (1 drop EO for 4+ drops solubol).

when making products with EO, you need to respect a certain quantity, 1.5% maximum for your face, 3% for your body.

the presence of grapefruit is interesting, as trust me it does a great job at killing pimples too. but the essential oil is phototoxic, so i'd put less drops, and use a sunscreen on my face. or keep the toner for nighttime.


----------



## Tatiana79 (Aug 2, 2013)

I made a tea tree water before I even heard of Lush's toner!  I use 12 drops of tea tree essential oil for 3 oz of water.  I just ordered the other EOs that are in Lush's Tea Tree Water as the grapefruit and juniper berry are good for the skin too.  I'm looking forward to seeing how the extra EOs help my skin!

But my tea tree toner works well.  I really like it, but I still get a few break outs.  The grapefruit EO should help...fingers crossed!


----------



## Tatiana79 (Aug 2, 2013)

I made a tea tree water before I even heard of Lush's toner!  I use 12 drops of tea tree essential oil for 3 oz of water.  I just ordered the other EOs that are in Lush's Tea Tree Water as the grapefruit and juniper berry are good for the skin too.  I'm looking forward to seeing how the extra EOs help my skin!

But my tea tree toner works well.  I really like it, but I still get a few break outs.  The grapefruit EO should help...fingers crossed!


----------



## Tatiana79 (Aug 2, 2013)

Tea Tree eo should not be put directly on the skin.  Yes, water and oil repel each other.  Just give the bottle a good shake before you apply it.


----------

